# rat beach bike tour



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

grew up in a few of the cities this ride is going through.......thought it would be kind of nostolgic to ride by some of my old neighborhoods, though at the same time the overall route seems to be very stop and go through most of the cities. 

Has anyone ridden this ride in the past, I know it's pretty new, but just wanted to know if it's worth the time?

thanks for any insight you have,
-tep


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tep said:


> thanks for any insight you have,
> -tep


link???


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

home page.....
Welcome to RAT Beach Bike Tour 2012

route and elevation.....
2012 62.5 Rat Beach Final - A bike ride in Redondo Beach, California, US


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I rode it last year, overall a good ride, but given the high availability of facilities on the route I don't see the point in an organized ride.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

dd thanks for the reply......though I not really sure what you mean by "facilities"?


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

tep said:


> dd thanks for the reply......though I not really sure what you mean by "facilities"?


I meant that you're in no danger of not having restroom or nutrition anywhere along the route, so an organized ride providing those things seems a little pointless to me, unless you just want to ride with a big group. Starbucks everywhere and several bike shops all along their route.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

Interesting. That ride passes within a block of my house. Miles 15-35 are not scenic and quite boring. Everything else with the exeption of San Pedro are nice. I am very familiar with all the roads on this route and I thnk the organizers could have done a much better job planning the route. Take the $55 and spend it at 7 Eleven and Starbucks on the way and stay along the coast.


----------



## tep (Nov 6, 2006)

dcaren, I was kind of thinking the same thing. I live in Westchester and like the novelty of the route coming close to my house, but it seems like the miles you are referring to are just kind of blah, and you will probably stopping at a lot intersections along the way. I have a couple of friends doing the ride, I just don't know if want to do it, and was trying to get outsider opinions.

Thanks,
-tep


----------

